

Ask HN: Is Quora's Semi-closed model working - Rain_maker

I know its been a long time since they made this change. But opening Quora at work(where Facebook/Twitter is banned for obvious reasons) is plain irritating to say the least.<p>Is their "login to read the answers" model working out for them. 
I am not really sure what do they gain from restricting users, any pointers?
======
kstenson
Personally when I saw the change I just hit the back button. I really hate
this kind of behaviour. Reminds me of <http://www.experts-exchange.com/>
shenanigans.

~~~
Rain_maker
Exactly.. being at work I cant Login even if i have to.

I signed up to using the facebook login.

